# Which of the sixteen types are you?



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

lycanized said:


> There's actually more INFPs here, INTPs are second.I'm curious, though, how do you get your statistics? Every single chart I've read has been different, the only commonality being that INs are the rarest, usually listing INFJs or INTJs as the rarest of them, but it varies. It varies enough for it to seem like bs, added to the fact that it's probably near impossible for any of them to have any decent accuracy
> 
> I like kakuro


It was an induction really, not a deduction. INXXs in total are rare if taken into account the general population. This would be a poorly indicative sample size on PerC because it is based on: 1) Theory that cannot be 'proven' 2) The internet 3) If one chooses to engage in 'typing' and official forum, they need be well versed in theory. 4) 3/4 would require a larger time to invest in both. 

In short, these are penchants of INs; kind of like how I'd expect a lot of SPs to be outside of a Glee audition and not representative of the whole. Of course there are offshoots and outliers, no less.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> It was an induction really, not a deduction. INXXs in total are rare if taken into account the general population. This would be a poorly indicative sample size on PerC because it is based on: 1) Theory that cannot be 'proven' 2) The internet 3) If one chooses to engage in 'typing' and official forum, they need be well versed in theory. 4) 3/4 would require a larger time to invest in both.
> 
> In short, these are penchants of INs; kind of like how I'd expect a lot of SPs to be outside of a Glee audition and not representative of the whole. Of course there are offshoots and outliers, no less.


Oh, I was purely talking about the 'most common IN' part of it, not anything else. That's where I'm saying pretty much every statistic says something different


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

INTP, my favorite color's purple yo.


----------



## Sophianna (Dec 28, 2012)

I am INFJ. 

I like hand-washing the dishes. Especially at parties. Gets me out of the action. Yet people have described me as "the life of the party". Not sure what that is about.

Oh, and my favorite color is sunny yellow.


----------



## Sophianna (Dec 28, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> crux is an ugly sounding word. If you say it, it almost sounds scathingly demonstrative, but nope...I just meant that that's at the core of a lot of INXXs.


Makes me think immediately of "horcrux"... :crazy:


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

I am an INTP and my favorite color is bacon. Oh wait, sorry, I meant black.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## TheUpwardDescent (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and one time green yelled at me.


----------



## ToonLady (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and proud of it! I am desperately passionate about art (all forms). I alsoI love to read and do crafty stuff. Oh, and my favorite color is purple!


----------



## TemptedFate (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm an ENFJ and couldn't resist the temptation to follow the people above me and post a motivational poster .


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am an ENTP, and I was in the U.S. Navy.


----------



## Fallen cat (Jan 7, 2013)

I am an INTJ, I love cat and my favorite colour is yellow!


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm an

I
N
T
P

I like brown and absurdist humour.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm an INFP and cheese makes me cry tears of joy.

Also, my favorite color is blue??? or green??? or purple??? or yellow???


----------



## DaRick (Jan 24, 2013)

INFJ - My favourite colour is blue. That's partially because my eyes are blue but also because the colour blue signifies calm, coolness and composure in my mind.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

leafstone said:


> I'm an INFP and cheese makes me cry tears of joy.
> 
> Also, my favorite color is blue??? or green??? or purple??? or yellow???


2:27





I'm an ESTP, and my new favourite colour is invisible. Goes with everything.

Usually it's blue, and then red about 11.07% of the time (roughly, approx)


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm an INFP and my favorite color is blue.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

​I'm an ENTP and my favorite color is light blue.

EDIT: I'm really loving the colors in my current avatar:


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

I am an INFP, and I should be doing my architecture homework right now except I don't have the book yet. :sad:


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm ENFP and in the words of my girlfriend. "I'm ENTP and Sagittarius. You're ENFP and Leo... We're going to raise a lot of hell together!" Nine years later she wasn't lying. XD


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

INFJ here and I have no idea how to introduce myself.


----------



## secret asian dan (Jul 22, 2013)

Enfp and i love bacon


----------



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I think I'm a little too happy about that


----------



## badaboomlauren (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and I love musical theatre!


----------



## apoptosaurus (Sep 24, 2011)

INFP and I am supposed to clean my house today.


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

_I'm an INTJ  . _


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

I'm an xNTP (can't decide between those two), and my favorite color is red.


----------



## YLTO (May 23, 2013)

INTJ. and it's kinda true&funny that the introvert rule the poll since all the extroverts are out socializing.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ and I'm a practicing Protestant.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I'm an ISFP and I'm unemployed


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

i'm an INFP and my favorite color is pink, but i love all!


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I have no idea what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

INFJ and my favorite color is cyan!


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy Hoard of INxxs, Batman.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I'm an alcoholic.. oh wait wrong thread.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

INFP and can't think of anything to say


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm K.T. 

I'm an ENFP, and I am the most thoughtful asshole you will ever have the pleasure of probably not ever meeting


----------



## NullPointer (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow! I guess it shouldn't be surprising that people who look up theories on the internet are largely INxx, but it's still surprising just how overwhelming the majority is. 4 types making up 68.17% of the forum is incredible, especially since these are far from the 4 most common types across the entire population.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm an ENFP and I wish I was capable of being more tidy and organised.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Of course more introverts than extroverts haha.


----------



## DkrANGEL (Jul 3, 2013)

Tons of INFP's...hm.
Anyway, I'm INTP and I love lurking.


----------



## Insect (Aug 26, 2013)

My MBTI is ENFP. I'm an extremely asocial individual.


----------



## newbsicle (Sep 14, 2013)

According to the internets (which is always reliable) I am either an INFP or INTP. 

Anyways, I like the colors orange, green and white. I like orange because it's the male version of hot pink. Green so people think I'm smart. White because it resembles a blank canvas.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*ISFJ. I love the colors blue and pink, and I'm a Chihuahua Mama!*roud::laughing:


----------



## blackwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I like fat cats. Meow.


----------



## ZarkXavox (Sep 14, 2013)

I hate it when people can't hold a conversation, or someone that replies with one word when I type a whole paragraph.
My favorite color is blue.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm an ENTP, the very model of a scientist salarian.


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm an ENFP and I genuinely believe I can do anything I want.


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm an INFJ (probably, might change my mind later) and my name is a combination of two books I've read. _Wuthering Heights_, and _The Wind In The Willows_.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

ENFP, though I feel more like an INFP at times.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. I like anime. Okay, like is kinda a weak word to use. Maybe love. Or obsess. I'd even use the word stalker in relation to anime if I could.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I sing in a goth band.


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> INXX's are probably going to dominate these type of forums because it is theoretical, introspective, and provides a medium for communication that is sort of removed. This is not to say other types cannot bear these qualities, but it is almost the crux of INXXs. I'd wager you'll find more INTPs, as they are the most common IN type and their penchant for thought.
> 
> Anyway, my fav color is blue.



I agree. INFP Fav color also blue- I would also presume INxx types on this site are much greater than the population at large.


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm an ISTJ and right now I'm listening to Elliott Smith.


----------



## 65090 (Sep 18, 2013)

ENFJ and I'm a hip hop artist.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFJ and waiting for GTA Online :3


----------



## CelestialPanda14 (May 14, 2013)

INFP and I love Owl City.


----------



## Wosush (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I dated the most perfect woman that ever walked on this planet.

_And then, then I just fucked it up._


----------



## deesu (Sep 30, 2013)

Hay.
Im an INFJ, standing in lovesick for quite long time. I love the quiet, nature, music and everything, what can make me calm.

ps: It's kinda funny, that infjs or infps are actually the smallest group of personalities in the world, while being ones of the biggest group on this forum haha


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

INTP here. Don't have a favorite color, but it used to be red. Now I'm wondering if it's green or blue.


----------

